# Which games were really worth your money in playtime?



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2013)

Which games did you play the most compared to their price?

I'm talking about the ratio of playtime hours per currency. 
(F2P and illegal games don't count)
I usually try to have at least a ratio of 1:1 when I buy a game.

If your currency isn't dollars, try to give a conversion number

My top 5 that I have records for are probably these: (1 Euro = 1.3 USD)

Team Fortress 2 - 660 hours for 10 euro = *66:1*
The Binding of Isaac - 58 hours for 2.5 euro = *23:1*
Warcraft 3 - 1000+ hours for 80 euro = *12:1*
Nation Red - 23 hours for 2.25 euro = *10:1*
C&C Tiberium Wrath - 23 hours for 3.75 euro = *6:1*


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2013)

Funny, I kind of thought I was the only one I knew that really "calculated" this. I have a 1 hour for 1 dollar ratio that I like to uphold, but I let other games slide if I spend an obnoxious amount of time in a different game, like spending a couple hundred hours in New Vegas Ultimate Edition even though I bought it for $10. I also let games slide if they were "great" games in general and I had a lot of fun. 

I don't remember any solid numbers right now, will probably check it out later. I know the top contenders are Monster Hunter, Pokemon, Fallout and Skyrim, though.


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2013)

_Counter-Strike: Source_: 1946 hours for $20 
_Morrowind_: 1200+ hours for about $20
_Starcraft 1_: Over 400 hours for $20
_Perfect Dark_: 345 hours for about $50
_Team Fortress 2_: 136 hours for $20


----------



## Crazy Penance (Jan 22, 2013)

Tekken Tag Tournament: 250+ hours for $60
Soul Calibur 3: 1000+ hours for $10
Devil May Cry 3: 100+ hours for $5


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 22, 2013)

Smash Bros.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2013)

i really can't remember specifically.. also, my PS2 is all kinds of fucked-up now, so i can't really see how many hours i've got in each game.. 

i'll list the games i've played a lot though:-
Castlevania Symphony of the Night - PSX
Castlevania Order of Ecclesia - Nintendo DS
Pokemon Games - GB ~ Nintendo DS
Devil May Cry 3 - PS2 + PS3(HD Collection)
God Of War 2 - PS2
Yu Gi Oh: Duelists of the Roses - PS2
WWE: Here Comes The Pain - PS2
Capcom vs. SNK 2 - PS2
Marvel vs. Capcom 3 - PS3
Borderlands 2 - PS3
Call of Duty: Black Ops - PS3
Bayonetta  - PS3
Resident Evil 5 - PS3
Sonic Adventure 2 - Dreamcast
Crash Bandicoot 3 - PSX
CTR: Crash Team Racing - PSX
Naruto Shippuden: Narutimate Accel 2 - PS2(remember having 150+ hours worth of gameplay)


excluding the PS3 games, some of these i got very cheap especially the PSX games.. since i was young and had to wait out.. others i just played twice or three times at most..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 22, 2013)

Nippon Ichi games really give you a bang for your buck, all dat extra content.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I'll just say the latest game i bought

Empire Total Woah-30 hours-15 usd


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 22, 2013)

fifa games

Cod modern warfare 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Nippon Ichi games really give you a bang for your buck, all dat extra content.



Disgaea reaches around 200 hours for me.
Disgaea 2 reaches around 600.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh man, Warcraft 3 has got to be at the top somewhere. Played that sucker for years, thank god for custom maps.

On steam? Probably Dungeons of Dredmor or Civilization V.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 22, 2013)

Just about any true RPG, RTS or multiplayer shooter I've bought. Except the ones I haven't played yet.

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Oh man, Warcraft 3 has got to be at the top somewhere. Played that sucker for years, thank god for custom maps.



Those really prolonged the shelf life. Heck, one warcraft 3 custom map turned into an entire genre that has more active online players than any single gaming platform in existence.


----------

